# Journey had another great day.



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Journey on another good day!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

She looks prettier everyday....congratulations!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Cograts on the day. It is great handling your own dog & having fun at the same time. She is a beauty.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Journey got Best Puppy in Breed again today. She looked so lovely. The gal who did her scissoring for these shows came today and tied up her topknot and did her spray up. She is in love with our girl, so I asked her if she'd like to show her, and she did. They looked really good together. These were Journey's final shows as a baby. We will be putting her into her Continental and growing coat and getting her back into the ring in the Spring.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Journey got Best Puppy in Breed again today. She looked so lovely. The gal who did her scissoring for these shows came today and tied up her topknot and did her spray up. She is in love with our girl, so I asked her if she'd like to show her, and she did. They looked really good together. These were Journey's final shows as a baby. We will be putting her into her Continental and growing coat and getting her back into the ring in the Spring.


Aw, she's such a gorgeous girl! I can hardly wait to see her in a CC!


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Stunning girl! Congratulations!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations! She looks stunning. With that head of hair I can't wait to see her rock a CC.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She's really looking fabulous- that last picture, even though blurry, says a whole lot! I can not believe she is almost a year old! Congratulations!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am going to try and get her in late next week to put her into her big girl trim. I will post photos when it is done. I am soooooo excited!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am going to try and get her in late next week to put her into her big girl trim. I will post photos when it is done. I am soooooo excited!

Here is one of the latest pics with a little embellishment.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She is soooo pretty! Can't wait to see her in her 'big girl hair'!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I'm excited to see her! I am also excited to get my boy into ANY kind of trim. LOL


----------

